# March 28th shooting.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Not sure if I would call it a good day or a bad day. What I was doing was sighting in the new Bushnell Trophy scope I had put on My Remington 700 50cal..
I got disgusted with myself, the normal good shooting load (80gr. T7 MMP green sabot and Hornaday 240gr. bullet.) I had been useing. Decided to just work on breath & trigger control.

So I dug in the shooting box for that god awful AAP 3F I have had for 4 or 5 years and didn't want to just pour out.
Never used the stuff in the 50 before. 80 grains didn't even show on the target. 90 grains showed two hits on the far right of the target. 100 grains showed 3 hits just to the right of center. and the next 5 showed that maybe that AAP isn't such awful crap after all. But since I have 8 pounds of T7 I won't buy anymore of the stuff.










I also felt the trigger was god awful. I hooked the scale to it when I got back in. Still wasn't released at 72 onces.










A bit of work on the screws helped that a lot.


























Now that is more like it 2.5 pounds.









Al


----------

